# Moving AC Compressor Pipes 2'



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

We have a central air system and we need the pipes that go between the air handler and compressor moved about 2' to the left, they go right past a window we're opening/shifting as part of a kitchen remodel. I've got our AC people coming tomorrow (Slomins) but I'm wondering what I'm looking at. 

The compressor itself is in a fine spot, we just need to turn the pipe left and run it horizontally for 2' and then down the side of the house instead of just straight down the side of the house. Can the coolant pipes be extended just like a water pipe? Or does this need to be one continuous run? And I'm assuming this is not an average DIY job. I would think I'd loose all the coolant in there if I undid the piping, yes?

I know pricing is very area dependent, but what am I looking at? Is this a 2 hour job that might cost me $250, or a 10 hour job that will cost me $2000?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The pipes can be extended and it is not a DIY job as the coolant needs proper removal, recharging etc. Pricing is VERY area dependant. I would quote a customer 4 hrs to allow for proper evacuating of the system etc. I would say you are looking at at least $80 - $150/hr depending on area plus some fittings/wire etc. Pricing is a VERY contentious issue and the mods don't like running debates here about posters thinking they got ripped off etc.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's what's involved:

1. Recover the refrigerant from the unit.
2. Disconnect and re-route the tubing. 
3. Install new filter/drier 
4. Purge the lines with Nitrogen.
5. Braze the modified connections
6. Leak test new connections with pressurized Nitrogen, soap bubbles and/or Halogen sniffer.
7. Vacuum down the system to <500 microns
8. Weigh in refrigerant. (you can re-use the recovered refrigerant)
9. Fine tune charge based on manufacturer's specs.
10. Observe operation of system to ensure all is OK.

The tech. would also be wise to also clean the condensor and evaporator coil while he's there. (good time filler while the pump is running).

It's probably half a days work and I'd bet the bill would be no less then $500 and possibly closer to a grand. Just don't let them charge you for any more then a nominal amount of new refrigerant.

How old is the system?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

It ain't a cheap job.

Not if its done right.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Kills me that moving the pipe so little will cost so much... We'll have to see what Slomins says tomorrow. From a DIY point of view, this clearly isn't! :no: 

The system is about 10 years old. Works great, and they did a clean install, it's just that the pipe is now in the wrong position for our new window. Don't really want to change where the window is going, so the pipe has to move. IIRC, the pipe is soft copper tubing... maybe he can bend it where it needs to go and I'll get lucky... It would be nice to get lucky at least once on this project. :laughing:


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

WaldenL said:


> IIRC, the pipe is soft copper tubing... maybe he can bend it where it needs to go and I'll get lucky... It would be nice to get lucky at least once on this project. :laughing:


Copper refrigerant tubing starts out soft but as it get's old it turns brittle. (I'm curious what causes this?)

If you have plenty of slack in the line maybe the tubing can be moved but the bending needs to be very gentle or it'll kink like an old garden hose. A good tech. will have tools to do this bending.

Good luck. Opening a perfectly good hermetic system should only be done as a last resort.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

2', 12', 22' the labor is the same. Only a bit more $$ for copper. Such is Life.:whistling2:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Henny, it is oxidation: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-oxidation.htm

Yoyzies favorite site. LOL:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

too bad they didn't loop the soft copper in the attic as in line set installs then they could feed it out for the left turn then down around the window future.now they will have to swet/couple in pieces on the suction and the liquid lines with new lenghts..recovery...vacuums and recharge is all time that makes up the bill,with the material being nothing a tech doesn't already have in his truck.nobody in the neighborhood with a service truck in the driveway?that is a nice side job "cash only" for a local guy if they exsist.:whistling2: if Slomins does it first thing tell them to "valve off" the service valves at the condenser to keep it(compressor) positive with the exsisting charge during all the work so the recovery is from ther thru the entire piping run and the evap section.


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just have them pump the freon into the condensing unit vs reclaiming. It is faster this way and won't require a lot of added freon during recharge. I would insist on a new liquid line filter drier and a deep vacuum.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

SKIP4661 said:


> Just have them pump the freon into the condensing unit vs reclaiming. It is faster this way and won't require a lot of added freon during recharge. I would insist on a new liquid line filter drier and a deep vacuum.


And of course. If the factory filter drier is inside the cabinet. It has to be recovered to remove that filter drier.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

yuri said:


> Henny, it is oxidation: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-oxidation.htm
> 
> Yoyzies favorite site. LOL:thumbup::laughing:


Thanks! I've always wondered if it's the refrigerant on the inside, the constant change of temp or just normal aging (oxidation).


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

beenthere said:


> And of course. If the factory filter drier is inside the cabinet. It has to be recovered to remove that filter drier.



Coleman cubes are the worse for LLFD. Just FYI.

I would have new freon too. It's a prudent move from a service stand point just to make sure no impurities have been entrained. 

IMO this is a wise course of action since the system will be open to atmosphere.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

hvaclover said:


> I would have new freon too. It's a prudent move from a service stand point just to make sure no impurities have been entrained.
> 
> IMO this is a wise course of action since the system will be open to atmosphere.


That will probably add several hundred $'s to the price on a 10 year old system. (assuming 10-15 lb capacity)

Don't you trust the filtration system in the recovery machine?

Just curious.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Say I was to get a new compressor, would that require new piping? I'm just wondering if I'm being shortsighted here. Instead of paying, say X for exactly what I have, just moved a little, could I pay 2X and have a new compressor w/moved pipes? I have no idea where the cost is in an AC unit. Or would it be more like 5X? Or would a new compressor use existing pipes anyway, so it's a moot point.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Your 10 yr old unit is likely a 10 SEER. Any new condensor (outdoor unit, not "compressor"). is a 13 SEER or higher and is a mismatch for the evap coil in your furnace and won't work properly or efficiently. Would be a waste of time and $$ to replace the condensor IMO. Most of the new units require a larger suction line and new piping is recommended so no impurities are transferred into a new system. The new units use R410 and yours is likely R22. Some guys reuse the piping and flush it (highly controversial topic) but I always replace it if possible. Customer is paying top $$ for a complete system so I give him everything new.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

New outdoor unit. New indoor unit.
Otherwise, you won't get what you paid for.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

Pick your poison:

1. Live with it until the system is due for replacement anyway. (probably 5-10 years on average) - 0X

2. Bend/move pipe assuming it can be done without opening up the system - X

3. Redo the refigerant tubing - 10X

4. Install complete brand new system - 100X


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Slomins estimated 4 hours (in line w/what I saw here) and that was pumping the refrigerant into the condenser and splicing the needed pipe into the system. Of course that included 1 hour of time sitting there waiting on the the vacuum pump. Now I'm trying to figure out who I know that does this, I'd rather pay in beer than dollars.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Many people would.
Many people have.
Many people ended up regretting it later.


----------

